# What side effects did you have after RAI?



## India (Sep 28, 2013)

I've been reading about some of the side effects of the RAI, like nausea, metallic taste lasting for weeks/months, etc. so I'm wondering how common these are.

Right now the plan is for me to stay at my dad's house as he has a finished basement with a guest bedroom and I can hang out there. I assume some medical professional will give me the specifics on handling my radioactivity, but do any of you have any other tips?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Most people don't have too many side effects. I felt crummy for two days - stiff neck, a hey joints, no energy, etc...it was like having the flu - then after two days it went away.

They tell you to drink plenty of water and suck on sour candies. Mostly, though, it's really just a waiting game.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't recall having any side effects.

Here's a link to some good info about RAI:
http://www.thyroid.org/faq-radioactive-iodine/


----------



## India (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks, I feel a bit better about it now.


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

I entially felt a bit more hyper since it can cause a temporary thyroid dump-and I recall being fatigued for a couple days afterwards, but I had no real side effects.


----------

